# FS: Like new ABU Garcia Morrum M6600CL baitcast reel



## Surfslinger (Nov 15, 2003)

Hello,

For you folks who know of, and have experienced the quality of these reels, allow me a minute to explain to others who might not. This series of reels, in my opinion, were the best to ever come out of ABU Garcia with regard to absolute uncompromising quality, frame strength, and insanely tight machining/fit and finish... Removing, and installing the sideplate feels like aligning gauge blocks. Having this sort of workmanship made in Sweden was nice while it lasted, and this series was doomed by everything that made it great; trying to exist in a world of cheap offshore labor, with manufacturers that had no soul. If you simply enjoy owning precision and attention to detail of mechanical items, let alone fishing reels, then this is the reel for you. Please Google "two faces of ultracast", to see what I mean.

This reel is exactly as I acquired it long ago, and remains in absolutely pristine condition, with a few very tiny nicks you might mistake for dust. I never spooled this reel, cast it, used it in any way, and of course that means I never had it near saltwater. Everything functions like new, is crisp, and very, very smooth. BTW, the level wind is synchronized, for those that may not know this feature. You will receive the reel, and nothing else, as it did not come with a box when I got it. 

Price is $215 by USPS money order, or Paypal + 3% ($6.45) going to the first post to this ad that states: 

*"I"LL TAKE IT"*

Not interested in any trades, and I'll be happy to answer any questions you may have, but the first "I'll take it", no matter where we are with questions gets it. Shipping cost by USPS Priority Mail is to be determined by your zip code, using 21 oz's weight in a 8x8x7 well packed box, shipped from my 16316 zip. Please add any insurance or other services you may wish to have to the payment. Here is a USPS calculator link:

http://postcalc.usps.com/

Even to Alaska, it is less than $12, and I don't try to make $$$ from shipping, but rather keep it fair. Lastly, this is only open to folks in the US, sent to US addresses only. Thanks a lot for looking, and have a great day.


----------



## Surfslinger (Nov 15, 2003)

Reel is no longer available. Thank you.


----------

